# Trust the banks or hide the cash in the garden?



## ww3 (19 Feb 2009)

Mod - Please feel free to move as not sure where to post but to me it is an "investment" of my life savings and not deposit related etc.

I need your advice please - I am really stressed and I know there must be others out there thinking the same thing. I have worked hard for savings for many years and now I fear that the gov guarantee means, well I don't trust it. 

Cash deposits savings are everything I have.

No property, no gold, no shares etc etc. Just cash in irish banks. 

I dont want to buy property as I cant afford it. I want to have some cash in the event that the banks do not deliver on guarantee or my savings are turned to a new irish punt.

I think hiding cash in the house is just as risky as a bank so what about somewhere in the garden?

What do you think of seperating cash in euro(german notes x)/dollar/sterling/singa dollar/swiss franc and sealing it in a plastic bag put it in a biscut tin and making sure to remember where I put it? Or what about storing in a swiss bank safe(maybe this is a worse idea but anyone with any genueine suggestions please tell). 

Are there seal proof waterproof boxes/safes to hide in the ground?

I feel this site is the only place where I am likely to get a sensible answer so please do not post unless you have genuine advice and not having a laugh at my knee jerk reactionary thinking. I am a regular reader and find this site a great resource, so please, please help!!!!!

I will not be putting all my money here but just over half my life savings, but I feel it would help me sleep at night. I do not care about interest rates as keeping the capital 100% safe is my ONLY concern until this euro/world banking crisis calms down.


----------



## callybags (19 Feb 2009)

Looking at your user name, is there something you'd like to tell us?


----------



## jhegarty (19 Feb 2009)

No matter how risky you consider the banks are they are far safer then hiding it in your house.


----------



## ww3 (19 Feb 2009)

I feel I need to have cold/hard cash at the moment. I know there is some risk so I suppose I am looking at "the best way of doing a risky thing"... i know crime into homes increases in a recession but there must be unwritten rules of "best practice"... or a list of "do nots"


----------



## ww3 (19 Feb 2009)

Oh and I'm thinking more near the house rather than inside the house?


----------



## Eblanoid (19 Feb 2009)

ww3 said:


> I feel I need to have cold/hard cash at the moment.



Before burying it, I suggest you do a Google search for: hyperinflation

At least convert it to gold/silver if you want to bury something.


----------



## z103 (19 Feb 2009)

> Are there seal proof waterproof boxes/safes to hide in the ground?


Yes. Argos sells such safes. Get a fireproof one and bolt it to the floor in an inconspicuous place.
Mightn't be a bad idea to hide a few euros in grocery tins (awkward for a burglar to check all the tins) Try to get 'X' euros as well.
I've minimised my cash by paying any spare cash straight off the mortgage. My emergency fund is well hidden.



> No matter how risky you consider the banks are they are far safer then hiding it in your house.


Hmmm... You have a lot of confidence in the government! I'd rather take my chances with the local crooks or house flood/fire etc.


----------



## jhegarty (19 Feb 2009)

leghorn said:


> Hmmm... You have a lot of confidence in the government! I'd rather take my chances with the local crooks or house flood/fire etc.




It's not that I have any faith in the government. 

I just can't think of many scenarios where the government has been let go bankrupt by Europe/IMF and the paper euro still has value.


----------



## ww3 (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I'll check out Argos. As for hyper inflation... my understanding this will not happen overnight and as soon as this reverse comes about I can then invest in some hard commodities/use some cash before it loses real value? Also having some currencies like sterling/yen, sing dollar/ us dollar I would have thought would offer some diversity here unless a global simulatenous hyperinflation overnight???

As to a scenario.. it is one "likely" scenario that has me thinking about all this... the really scary one where Ireland is kicked out of the euro and the irish euro notes are worth less than the german and french ones. Crazy thinking maybe, but so was thinking about any risky banks in this country less than a year ago!


----------



## Mpsox (19 Feb 2009)

The reality of life is there is no 100% safe place to put your money, we've seen the value of shares and property collapse in Ireland, the same could happen gold, a bank could go bust and the Govt not have the cash to bail them out, the dog could dig up your biscuit tin and chew your money to pieces etc etc.

If you are really nervous then split your money between banks backed by different govt schemes, eg AIB backed by Ireland, Ulster Bank is 70% owned by the British Govt, NIB is back by the Danish Govt, Rabobank under whatever scheme the Dutch have etc

As for hyperinflation, if it happens, no matter where you've put your money, it'll be worthless anyway so why worry about it


----------



## ww3 (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks mpsox I agree nothing is 100% safe I just want to maximise whatever choices I have and minimise exposure/risk as much as possible.

I'm fearful of those individual accounts, while being non-irish banks will still be "irish resident based euro value" and return to me an "irish euro equivalent amount" in the unlikely but highly possible event we leave europe (don't wish to start a thread on this possibility, this is just my opinion).

I understand Northern Rock is a safer bet than most, do they accept sterling amounts or even dollar amounts to irish residents via their dublin branch or would they guarantee germany marked euro notes?

Maybe I need to start a new thread on this but would silver be a good hyperinflation hedge?








Mpsox said:


> The reality of life is there is no 100% safe place to put your money, we've seen the value of shares and property collapse in Ireland, the same could happen gold, a bank could go bust and the Govt not have the cash to bail them out, the dog could dig up your biscuit tin and chew your money to pieces etc etc.
> 
> If you are really nervous then split your money between banks backed by different govt schemes, eg AIB backed by Ireland, Ulster Bank is 70% owned by the British Govt, NIB is back by the Danish Govt, Rabobank under whatever scheme the Dutch have etc
> 
> As for hyperinflation, if it happens, no matter where you've put your money, it'll be worthless anyway so why worry about it


----------



## TomOC (19 Feb 2009)

ww3 said:


> As to a scenario.. it is one "likely" scenario that has me thinking about all this... the really scary one where Ireland is kicked out of the euro and the irish euro notes are worth less than the german and french ones. Crazy thinking maybe, but so was thinking about any risky banks in this country less than a year ago!


 

Great point there WW3.  If someone had talked a year ago about banks going bust they would have been called crazy.  Who knows what great news the banks or government will have for us tomorrow such as more money being tranferred to bigger banks in the past prior to audits to conceal loans or debts.  If some more banks collapse, the government may have 2 options honour the guarantee and collapse too or ignore the guarantee. 
However I think I will risk it with Anglo for a year fixed making 4% after DIRT in times of deflation rather than hide money.  Both ideas seem very risky though by the sound of it.  Good luck WW3 with your plans.  Don't forget where you hid it and have some builders find a stash of cash in 2070!  You have really made me think!


----------



## Bronte (20 Feb 2009)

I haven't got around to burying cash or gold bars yet, but I certainly have thought about it in the last few months.  Nothing is strange these days.  If you decide against the buriel, why not have your money in many different institutions, post office, British bank, German bank etc.  If the whole lot go burst then probably the money in itself will be worthless.  We'll be back to bartering.


----------



## Olympian (20 Feb 2009)

Be careful with money in the garden!

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article5640803.ece


----------



## jhegarty (20 Feb 2009)

Be careful with the garden because of the risk of increased flooding from the USSR's weather machines the ozone layer global warming climate change credit crunch  insert latest reason society will end here.


----------



## Omega (20 Feb 2009)

Bronte said:


> .....why not have your money in many different institutions.....German bank, etc.....


Would money in a German bank account be almost as safe as Bundesbank-issued euro notes?


----------



## jhegarty (20 Feb 2009)

Omega said:


> Would money in a German bank account be almost as safe as Bundesbank-issued euro notes?




If the euro become worthless then the euro becomes worthless. Doesn't matter what bank it's from.


----------



## ww3 (20 Feb 2009)

jhegarty said:


> If the euro become worthless then the euro becomes worthless. Doesn't matter what bank it's from.


 

Are you sure about this? Can anyone else confirm? What I mean is the definition of the "euro" is not as clear as I previously thought.

Another post on this site mentioned the fact that different countries have different markings on the euro note. Germany has an "x".  I know if the euro collapses then end of...but the possiblitiy in theory at least that at some point in time only german and perhaps french marked euro notes continue to be recognised as "current euro market value" until such time that other countries convert their devalued euro notes to their new currencies. I know I am yet again talking worst case scenario and showing symptoms of "crazy paranoia" but with the past few months I think anything is now possible.

Does anyone know how to convert irish euro notes to german/berlin issued/printed euro notes without having a german bank account? Don't think Irish banks do it. And if not how do I set up a german bank account from here?


----------



## Eblanoid (20 Feb 2009)

ww3 said:


> Are you sure about this? Can anyone else confirm? What I mean is the definition of the "euro" is not as clear as I previously thought.
> 
> Another post on this site mentioned the fact that different countries have different markings on the euro note. Germany has an "x".  I know if the euro collapses then end of...



Please read this:
http://blogs.ft.com/maverecon/2008/11/eurosceptics-remedial-education-class-1/
before continuing



> Maybe I can make this clear [...] by referring to the example of [...] the US dollar.  Even among the small pile of US dollar bills I keep at home for travel purposes, I have bills issued by most of the Federal Reserve Districts of the US.  I have a one dollar bill from the Federal Reserve Bank of Chicago, Illinois (with a capital G in the center of the rosette to the left of George Washington’s portrait), one from the Federal Reserve Bank of Richmond, Virginia (with an E), one from the Federal Reserve Bank of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (with a C), one from the Federal Reserve Bank of Atlanta, Georgia (with an F),one from the Federal Reserve Bank of New York, New York (with a B), one from the Federal Reserve Bank of Cleveland, Ohio (with a D) and one from the Federal Reserve Bank of Boston (with an A).  I even have one from the Federal Reserve Bank of San Francisco, California (with an L).


----------



## jhegarty (20 Feb 2009)

ww3 said:


> Are you sure about this? Can anyone else confirm? What I mean is the definition of the "euro" is not as clear as I previously thought.
> 
> Another post on this site mentioned the fact that different countries have different markings on the euro note. Germany has an "x".  I know if the euro collapses then end of...but the possiblitiy in theory at least that at some point in time only german and perhaps french marked euro notes continue to be recognised as "current euro market value" until such time that other countries convert their devalued euro notes to their new currencies. I know I am yet again talking worst case scenario and showing symptoms of "crazy paranoia" but with the past few months I think anything is now possible.
> 
> Does anyone know how to convert irish euro notes to german/berlin issued/printed euro notes without having a german bank account? Don't think Irish banks do it. And if not how do I set up a german bank account from here?




A euro is a euro. There is no difference between an a euro issues in Ireland and one issued in Germany. It's the whole point of a common currency. 


If there was an truth to this "german euro" stuff then there we be currency trading and specultation in the different euros.


----------



## Janman07 (23 Feb 2009)

Why don't you get a deposit box in the bank? AIB used to offer a service called "safe keeping" or something like that where they would store your box in their safe/vault for a small fee each year. Burying cash in your garden sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Omega (23 Feb 2009)

At the risk af appearing paranoid..... as possible hedges against a euro collapse (less likely) or Ireland leaving/being forced out of the eurozone and implementing a South America style currency devaluation (more likely?), which of these options are worth considering: (a) buying shares in euro, US$, Can$, CHF, etc. gilt edge companies (not a great time to buy, admittedly); (b) opening foreign currency accounts in Irish banks (risk of exposure to currency fluctuations - and would these accounts be safe from a devaluation anyway?);
(c) sending money abroad for family members to deposit in state-guaranted banks within euro/non-euro countries?


----------



## george.shaw (24 Feb 2009)

Do not bury cash in the back garden - dog could dig it up and eat your euros !
;-)

Far better to listen to Sky News Business editor:

When governments print money, buy gold
[broken link removed]


----------



## UptheDeise (24 Feb 2009)

> I need your advice please - I am really stressed and I know there must be others out there thinking the same thing. I have worked hard for savings for many years and now I fear that the gov guarantee means, well I don't trust it.


 
I won't trust anything that comes out of the governments mouth. Full stop.



> Cash deposits savings are everything I have.
> 
> No property, no gold, no shares etc etc. Just cash in irish banks.
> 
> I dont want to buy property as I cant afford it. I want to have some cash in the event that the banks do not deliver on guarantee or my savings are turned to a new irish punt.


 
You are overly exposed to one asset. Cash. This is madness. 



> I think hiding cash in the house is just as risky as a bank so what about somewhere in the garden?


 
Are you out on day release?. Hiding money in your house or garden is not safe.



> What do you think of seperating cash in euro(german notes x)/dollar/sterling/singa dollar/swiss franc and sealing it in a plastic bag put it in a biscut tin and making sure to remember where I put it? Or what about storing in a swiss bank safe(maybe this is a worse idea but anyone with any genueine suggestions please tell). Are there seal proof waterproof boxes/safes to hide in the ground?


 
Madness. Or are you taken the Michael? Maybe a Jacob's biscuit tin? Anyhow the dollar and sterling are fiat currency and when this crisis gets into full swing they'll become worthless. Avoid them like the plague.




> I will not be putting all my money here but just over half my life savings, but I feel it would help me sleep at night. I do not care about interest rates as keeping the capital 100% safe is my ONLY concern until this euro/world banking crisis calms down.


 
You need to be worried about inflation, in particular, hyperinflation. That scenario which is now a possibility. It will wipe your savings out.

Also, I wouldn't go for the safety depost option box either. Effectively all that means is that the banks will use your money to loan out or balance their books in one complex way or another. When the banks collapse, you will not get your money back.

This is what I'm doing:

- Getting out of US dollars. Selling all my US shares.
- Getting as much Cash as I can and buying silver. Gold and Oil and food are also of interest to me.
- keeping a couple of grand in the Bank to keep me going.


----------



## Brianne (25 Feb 2009)

- Getting out of US dollars. Selling all my US shares.
- Getting as much Cash as I can and buying silver. Gold and Oil and food are also of interest to me.
- keeping a couple of grand in the Bank to keep me going.[/quote]

What about Canadian bank account? And how does one go about buying this silver and gold? Please tell.


----------



## UptheDeise (25 Feb 2009)

What about Canadian bank account? And how does one go about buying this silver and gold? Please tell.[/quote]

To buy silver or gold look here: Gold.ie

Also do a search to find previous threads on gold and silver.


----------



## george.shaw (25 Feb 2009)

The US economy is in far worse trouble than most realise and this is another important reason to invest in/ save in or diversify into gold as outlined by Paul Craig Roberts (A_ssistant Secretary of the Treasury in the Reagan Administration)_ in this article:

How the US Economy Was Lost
http://informationclearinghouse.info/article22087.htm

Excerpt:

How long can the US government protect the dollar's value by leasing its gold to bullion dealers who sell it, thereby holding down the gold price? Given the incompetence in Washington and on Wall Street, our best hope is that the rest of the world is even less competent and even in deeper trouble. In this event, the US dollar might survive as the least valueless of the world's fiat currencies.


----------



## UptheDeise (25 Feb 2009)

If people want to try and understand how much trouble the US economy is go to youtube and search for:
Ron Paul
Peter Schiff
Max Kesier
Jim Rogers.


----------



## george.shaw (25 Feb 2009)

Yeah Max Keiser is very good and is very funny as well.

Check out his video here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Deise Doll (25 Feb 2009)

Janman07 said:


> Why don't you get a deposit box in the bank? AIB used to offer a service called "safe keeping" or something like that where they would store your box in their safe/vault for a small fee each year. Burying cash in your garden sounds like a recipe for disaster.


#

Dont think I trust a safety depostit box in Any bank. Some credit unions have them. My one charges €30, €50 or €120 depending on the size you need. 2 seperate keys to open it. They have one and you hold on to the other. Cannot be opened unless the two keys are used.


----------



## Bronte (26 Feb 2009)

Deise Doll said:


> #
> 
> Dont think I trust a safety depostit box in Any bank. Some credit unions have them. My one charges €30, €50 or €120 depending on the size you need. 2 seperate keys to open it. They have one and you hold on to the other. Cannot be opened unless the two keys are used.


 
I believe there is a safe deposit box system in Harrods which was broken into by it's owner Mr. Al Fahed when he was in dispute with one of it's clients.  So forget about there being only two keys or safety deposit boxes being safe.  .


----------



## george.shaw (27 Feb 2009)

Interesting Deise Doll re safety deposit boxes in Credit Unions.

Think might put some euros, gold and silver in safety deposit box with them as want some of savings outside of the financial system and yet don't want to much of it around the house (even though the bullion is insured by home insurance).

Not sure if it is fair to the Credit Unions to compare them to Mr Al Fahed.

Do you know is it as simple as opening an account and then you can access your own safety deposit box or do you have to be a member of the credit union for a long time?


----------



## steviel (27 Feb 2009)

I think that if things get that bad (or we turn into Zimbabwe, as Kevin Myers suggested yesterday!) any gold that you have bought and stuck in a safety deposit box in case of armageddon, will likely be lost after social order breaks down and the bank is knocked off!!!


----------



## z103 (27 Feb 2009)

Whiskey and cigarettes might be a better option than gold. These will be easier to barter with.
Incidentally, I'm also considering getting an archery bow. There seems to be good deals on them at the moment.

(We probably need a new thread - how to prepare. Which is the best food to stockpile etc)


----------



## 46E (28 Feb 2009)

I have grave concerns about having my hard earned cash sitting in deposit accounts in Irish banks. where  is a safe place to keep built up savings over the turbulent times


----------



## ww3 (2 Mar 2009)

46E said:


> I have grave concerns about having my hard earned cash sitting in deposit accounts in Irish banks. where is a safe place to keep built up savings over the turbulent times


 

See my original post - pretty much what I asked albeit not as concisely!

Thanks to all of you for your replies. 

UptheDesise, special thanks to you for your insight about fiat currency - are you just as bearish about the euro or is it just dollar and sterling?

Also while I agree about silver, I feel the VAT, "premiums" due to current high demand and a minimum of about 7 grand makes the barriers very high (based on checking gold.ie)...can you buy "top quality" physical silver in small amounts over time? I assume if you think the US dollar is finished then having a silver based ETF is just as risky? i.e counter party risk?


----------



## george.shaw (3 Mar 2009)

can own digital silver with www.Goldmoney.com  (one of the safer digital gold companies and not likely to be nationalised like the English www.Bullionvault.com ).

think www.gold.ie allow you to store gold and silver in smaller amounts in a depository in Switzerland - same one used by Goldmoney and Bullionvault.


----------



## ww3 (3 Mar 2009)

george.shaw said:


> can own digital silver with www.Goldmoney.com (one of the safer digital gold companies and not likely to be nationalised like the English www.Bullionvault.com ).
> 
> think www.gold.ie allow you to store gold and silver in smaller amounts in a depository in Switzerland - same one used by Goldmoney and Bullionvault.


 

Ok, don't want to start a gold thread but digital gold seems subject to government takeover etc etc....

I want to take *Physical Posession* of Silver and Gold. Say 1-2000 euro worth at a time not 6,7,8000! A place that will deliver in physical format top quality coins/rounds/bars with a guaranteed quality mark while keeping the middle man charge to a minimum(margins etc).


----------



## bbop (4 Mar 2009)

God is this post actually for real!!?? I initially though it was a joke but from the amount of replies..

Guys if it comes to that (hiding notes in the shed) we are all screwed, so you may as well go live in the shed also!

People will look back on this (well posts like this) in years to come and laugh. I hope! hahah


----------



## z103 (4 Mar 2009)

> People will look back on this (well posts like this) in years to come and laugh. I hope! hahah


In the same way the potato famine raises a good chuckle?

This is as real as it gets. Ireland is in a really bad way, and I can't see light at the end of the tunnel.
(See this thread on how to prepare: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=106682)


----------



## bbop (4 Mar 2009)

Well I think everyone is in agreement that we are in a deep crisis and no easy way out etc, but talk of putting money in biscuit tins etc..Well then we really are in agreement with Mr Myers and his Zimbabwe assesment and while I do enjoy his articles and style of journalism I rarely if ever take him at face value.

The potato famine is not an accurate yardtsick to measure this against, I mean come on. There you had colonial rule, overpopulation and overdependence on a staple foodstuff which failed. How is that even remotely connect to a credit crisis and recession?


----------



## z103 (4 Mar 2009)

I wasn't intending on making direct comparisons between the two events, but now that you mention it, we do have an over-dependence on:

Cheap credit
and
Foreign companies who have set up here.

Both are looking very shaky.


----------



## bbop (4 Mar 2009)

Yes very true leghorn point taken. But I guess we are diverging from the original post (trust the bank or take risk of keeping the cash yourself) into a discussion on the general economic outlook


----------



## george.shaw (5 Mar 2009)

With interest rates at zero and banks and governments internationally looking increasingly insolvent - cash may soon become trash partic if serious inflation takes off as warned off by Buffett.

Silver (poor man's gold) coins such as 90% silver bags ( US dollar quarters and half dollars that were 90% pure silver pre-1965) will likely become highly valued and silver coins will be better to use for daily transactions/ purchases as gold is too expensive (can be used to buy cheap businesses, property and or farmland).

Continue to believe that silver has the most sound fundamentals and will significantly outperform the precious metals and the base metals in the coming years.

Irish and international media rarely if ever covers silver.

The Street.com had an insightful (if a little flippant tv piece on this on Monday) -predicting silver to rise to over $35/oz in 2 years.

$35 Silver in Two Years
http://www.thestreet.com/video/10466919/35-silver-in-2-years.html


----------



## bbop (5 Mar 2009)

I dont think serious inflation is going to be a problem in Ireland anytime soon with unemployment heading towards half a million and stagnant demand. Deflation is more of a risk.


----------



## george.shaw (5 Mar 2009)

Deflation now of course but the long term threat is inflation.

Meltdown throughout EU and in Spain, Portugal, Greece, and particularly Eastern Europe will likely see the euro come under serious pressure and force some members to leave as David McWilliams is advocating Ireland does (insane idea I believe as would lead to inflationary meltdown as per Iceland).

Euro is highly unlikely to collapse but if euro falls sharply as seems very likely than we will likely have sharp inflation in essentials such as fuel and food and continuing asset deflation.

Gold and silver do well in both as was seen in the deflation of the 1930's and the stagflation of 1970's.


----------



## george.shaw (5 Mar 2009)

Hate to be negative on the Euro and believe in it and hate the Euro skeptic Tory UK press and believe Euro has protected us from an even worse meltdown.

But important we do not put our heads in the sand re the risk facing the Eurozone and indeed the Euro:

*Euro worries persist as ECB meets*

*LONDON (MarketWatch) -- It's the question that won't die.*

Could the euro, the crowning achievement of a five-decade process of European political and economic integration, break apart in the face of the worst global economic downturn since the Great Depression?

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/ecb-spotlight-amid-persistent-euro/story.aspx?guid=%7B82FBE2C7-9C9A-4865-B7B3-1EE05BED43C2%7D&dist=google


----------



## UptheDeise (5 Mar 2009)

Didn't Milton Friedman predict that the Euro wouldn't survive it's first severe crisis? As for the price of silver going up. Nobody really knows. I've heard it might even reach $500!


----------



## george.shaw (5 Mar 2009)

Did not know Friedman predicted that re the euro. He would be a bit too much of a champion of deregulated Casino Wall Street capitalism and of today’s fiat dollar international monetary system for my liking. 


Is interesting that he viewed silver as even more of a monetary metal than gold - Friedman pointed out that “The major monetary metal in history is silver, not gold.”

Some analysts believe silver might even reach parity with gold - http://news.silverseek.com/GoldIsMoney/1235607107.php and http://news.silverseek.com/TedButler/1235407708.php ) .


Most analysts accept that there are some 4.5 to 5 billion ounces of above ground refined gold. 

Estimates on above-ground silver, in refined, deliverable form, have ranged from 300 million ounces to 1 billion ounces to a high of about 4 billion ounces.

Thus there may be roughly the same amount of above ground refined silver as there is gold (and possibly much less silver) and thus the current gold/silver ratio of 70:1 ($924/oz divide by $13/oz)  is an anomaly that will be rectified in the coming years when it reverts to its historical ratio of 15:1 or less.

Silver remains a good investment and an important diversification.

Most importantly, owning silver today is about financial insurance and wealth preservation.


----------



## contact23 (5 Mar 2009)

this thread may be related

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=106682


----------



## contact23 (5 Mar 2009)

and as far as i am aware the gold silver hisorical ratio is 50 to 1
that is a long way from 15 -1, just in the interest of balance


----------



## george.shaw (5 Mar 2009)

Balance !?

In the interests of accuracy - it is an accepted fact that the gold:silver ratio since 600BC throughout history is 15:1 (until the late 19th century when it began to rise but was 15:1 as recently as 1980) and that is because geologically there are 15 parts of silver to every one part of gold in the earths crust.








Further interesting reading on this here:
http://www.gold-eagle.com/editorials_03/sanders030703.html
http://www.321gold.com/editorials/laborde/laborde031808.html
[broken link removed]


----------



## bbop (6 Mar 2009)

Do you have some vested interested in the Silver business (george.shaw)??


----------



## george.shaw (6 Mar 2009)

sure do bbop - trying to corner the silver market as the Hunt Brothers did in 1979.
;-)
genuinely and sincerely believe that silver will rise well above $100/oz (from $13.50/oz today) in the coming years and diversifying accordingly.

Saw your post "*Re: The Cheapest Irish Stockbroker: "*I will probably go with Campbell O Connor"

do u have an interest in the stock business or with Campbell O Connor (bbop)??

;-)


----------



## bbop (6 Mar 2009)

That was a long time ago!

And in the end I went with Sharewatch and I find them very good 

And no I dont have a vested interest in them!


----------



## george.shaw (20 Mar 2009)

This article is very apposite to this thread:

THE CITY INTERVIEW: Time to bury gold coins in the garden? Daily Mail
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/article-1163041/THE-CITY-INTERVIEW-Time-bury-gold-coins-garden.html 

Warming to his theme, Winterflood regales me with tales of hoarding food in the attic and burying krugerrands - solid gold coins - in his garden, so fearful was he that Britain's financial centre was about to implode. 

So it is chilling when Winterflood, chairman of the City dealing firm that bears his name, declares the current financial crisis the worst he has witnessed. 

'We have never seen the like of it before,' says the 72-year-old, who has spent more than half a century working in the Square Mile.


----------

